# Issue in obtaining Jobseeker validation code in Express entry profile



## kcmigration87 (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi 
I just created ee profile where i presumed to have jobseeker validation code generated by Ircc itself. so that i can enrol to other program SINP and OINP. But i have not got any jobseeker validation code on my home page. 

attaching screenshot for the same


----------



## kcmigration87 (Jun 7, 2021)

can some one reply on this


----------



## kcmigration87 (Jun 7, 2021)

this seems to be authentic platform which i heard from others


----------

